#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Bridge on the Kwai.

## tj916

Hi all.
       Of to visit the Kwai next week. Anyone got any recommendations for places to stay? 
Have car so can get around easy enough.
Budget: 500-700.

Many thanks.

----------


## terry57

Stay here. There is two places with the same Name. Make sure you stay at this one which is close to the Bridge. Don't fook up.

----------


## terry57

You can stay in one of the rooms floating on the river for 500 Baht or something like that. If they're full the rooms at the back are good. Quiet spot no groups of plebs. Enjoy.

----------


## slimboyfat

Bamboo House is quite nice. Very close to the bridge too.

Never stayed in one of their places on the river though.

Bamboo House Kanchanaburi Kanchanaburi, Thailand: Agoda.com

----------


## nigelandjan

Some good info there Terry , Ive been several times like most but never stayed . I do want to stay next time and do it in more detail

----------


## tj916

Cheers terry and slim, the place on the river sounds ideal.

----------


## Scottish Gary

I was disappointed to learn that the original bridge was bombed by the RAF at the end of the war. What the Thais class as the Bridge over the River Kwai is just a random railway bridge in everyday use.

----------


## shaggersback

River Kwai Bridge Week | Saturday Nov 28th | Bangkok | Festivals & Fairs, Tours | eventseeker

Been twice now for the HMTK Bday Dec 5 long weekend.
Massive market , good vibes and excellent sound/light show on the river.

----------

